# Bio dish soap



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone have a recipe to make bio dish soap so I can use grey water to water plants


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would think that any home made soft soap would work, using vegetable oil instead of animal fat


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Well all the soap I make is a lye type soap I assume its not good for the garden


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

tonedef said:


> Well all the soap I make is a lye type soap I assume its not good for the garden


Ive been making similar soap for about 6months now.

The water hasnt appeared to effect plants/grass or tree's as of yet. Maybe its because its so diluted. Shower/Laundry/Kitchen/Sinks all goes to grey water. And All soaps are lye based.

I havnt eaten many food crops that are watered with it but the few i have seemed fine......But then again i love eating the orranges that grow on my septic tank leech field so i may have warped tastes. (they grow great tho!)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We also use home made lye soap and run our grey water to the yard. 

It hasn't seemed to bother the grass(and weeds) and I do have plans to use it on my garden in the future, just haven't gotten around to setting it up yet. We dont use any harsh cleaners or chemicals, only the lye soap and occasionally mild commercial soaps.


----------

